# Elmer's Grasshopper first run



## Sshire (Feb 27, 2012)

After a month of weekends and a few evenings during the week, i finished the Grasshopper. Initially it wouldn't run but with some clarification from ArnoldB (and oil), i got that sorted out. First run last night started at 20 PSI to turn over. After about 20 minutes it was down to 8 PSI.
Loooong build log will be posted later this week.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkSwMkX3dG0&feature=g-upl&context=G2e89dc9AUAAAAAAAAAA[/ame]

Best 
Stan


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad you got it running Stan, that one is one of my favorites too....will look forward to the build log and pictures.

Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 27, 2012)

OOOOOOOHHHH!!!
Can't wait for the build log!!!
Love the action of those engines!!!

Andrew


----------



## smfr (Feb 27, 2012)

The video didn't show up for me, but looking at the HTML source I think it's this one:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkSwMkX3dG0[/ame]

That's a nice runner!

Simon


----------



## dreeves (Apr 8, 2012)

Stan what a great runner!!! Can't wait to see it sound like a lunch day is in order

Dave


----------



## Sshire (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Dave!
Does seem like time for a lunch. Next few weekends are toast but good from then on. 
Stan


----------



## kwoodhands (May 4, 2012)

Sshire  said:
			
		

> After a month of weekends and a few evenings during the week, i finished the Grasshopper. Initially it wouldn't run but with some clarification from ArnoldB (and oil), i got that sorted out. First run last night started at 20 PSI to turn over. After about 20 minutes it was down to 8 PSI.
> Loooong build log will be posted later this week.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkSwMkX3dG0&feature=g-upl&context=G2e89dc9AUAAAAAAAAAA
> ...


Nice job Stan, I am working on the same engine myself. Actually I thought I was done until I tried to run it on air.I see by your video I screwed up and hooked up the air to the exhaust instead of the intake. It turns freely, the beam will go down with little air pressure,won't go up.
I'll hook up the air correctly in a couple of days and see if i can get it to run.
I think it will run, the cylinder moves easily with .001 of play.The slide valve moves correctly. After hours of fiddling around trying to get the slide valve to push the valve stem up, I then removed the valve plate and slotted it instead of the 9 holes.
Did this for nothing I can see now.
mike


----------



## rhitee93 (May 4, 2012)

Very Nice! I like the action. Thm:


----------



## Sshire (May 5, 2012)

Funny you hooked up the intake to the exhaust. I did exactly the same thing and spent a frustrating hour trying to figure out why it wouldn't run. Great minds think alike
Best
Stan


----------

